# Sad time for my Vape budget



## Stevape;) (29/1/16)

Yesterday morning I get out side and my car is gone. Because it is not a common car we had it all over social media. Late yesterday afternoon I found the car half stripped out loads of parts missing. So yes my next buy was going to be a dripper for my mech mod, sadly it will have to wait a few months now.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Heino13 (29/1/16)

2 door what car is it
Sorry to hear man


----------



## moonunit (29/1/16)

MX6?

Sorry to hear about the loss, not sure if the recovery is a good or bad thing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stevape;) (29/1/16)

Its a S14 200sx so finding parts for my baby is a pain.


----------



## Rebel (29/1/16)

Sorry for you loss.

I know the feeling, except my car was found a year and a half later

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (29/1/16)

Dude!!!!! From one car guy to another I feel your pain. 

I'm actually chaining my cars to bolted locks on the concrete slab in the garage. 

Could I perhaps ease your burden and send you a dripper ?

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver (29/1/16)

Sorry to hear @Stevape;) 

Hope you can recover from it sooner rather than later


----------



## Stevape;) (29/1/16)

@shaunnadan I think chaining the car to myself would be the next logical step. As for your offer I would love a dripper but would feel to bad just taking something that I know someone worked hard for. Dont know if I'm just being silly.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (29/1/16)

Stevape;) said:


> @shaunnadan I think chaining the car to myself would be the next logical step. As for your offer I would love a dripper but would feel to bad just taking something that I know someone worked hard for. Dont know if I'm just being silly.



Your definitely being silly, lol

Think if it as light shining though some storm clouds and when you get a chance you can do te same for someone else. 

Pm me your details buddy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stevape;) (29/1/16)

Thank you @shaunnadan I actually did that last week set up a guy at work with some goodies. Thank you again


----------



## shaunnadan (29/1/16)

Stevape;) said:


> Thank you @shaunnadan I actually did that last week set up a guy at work with some goodies. Thank you again


Awesome!

I'm hoping you also got him to join the forum ?


----------



## Stevape;) (29/1/16)

He has not joined yet but I suspect the bug is biting hard so it will be soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (30/1/16)

@Stevape;) , what dripper did you have your eye on?


----------



## Stevape;) (30/1/16)

@Christos , I was looking at phenotype L and I was looking at the Kennedy you get with the glass cap. 
That was the direction my mind was going.


----------



## Cespian (30/1/16)

Sorry to hear this @Stevape;) its a real crap feeling to have something you worked so hard to get, destroyed in no time by these hooligans. 

My 83 snub nose Golf was stolen twice about 5 years ago (the ironic part was that I worked for a vehicle tracking company at the time). And recently my MPS was keyed badly from the front fender to the back door. 

I recently made a batch of strawberry custard juice, so if you are short on juice, I will be more than happy to pass some on your way. Send me a PM and we can arrange a meet if you are keen (I see you are in CPT as well). 

Hope you come right with fixing that beautiful car of yours.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stevape;) (30/1/16)

@Cespian thanx bud juices are still good for now my side and yes I would like to meet people in the area. Thanx for the offer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SofaKing (31/1/16)

Sorry to hear about your car mate, mine was nicked 2 weeks ago so I know the feeling. Insured but not worth much as it was an old car so need to fund a new ride. Budget has also been derailed, especially in this economical climate. Hope you come right bud.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

